# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  AWS IoT TwinMaker, service to easily create digital twins, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - aws.amazon.com/iot-twinmaker

----------


## Airicist2

Article "AWS introduces IoT TwinMaker, a new service to easily create digital twins"

by Aisha Malik
November 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

AWS IoT TwinMaker launched | Amazon Web Services

Dec 1, 2021




> AWS IoT TwinMaker makes it easier for developers to create digital twins of real-world systems such as buildings, factories, industrial equipment, and production lines. AWS IoT TwinMaker provides all the tools you need to build digital twins to help you optimize building operations, increase production output, and improve equipment performance. 
> 
> With the ability to use existing data from multiple sources, create virtual representations of any physical environment, and combine existing 3D models with real-world data, you can now harness digital twins to create a holistic view of your operations faster and with less effort.

----------

